
Socrat – Question Prompts from Experts to Solve Your Startup Problems - n23khan
https://socrt.com
======
n23khan
After 3 months, Socrat is finally launched!

This is something I wish existed before.

They say success leaves clues. So I started paying attention to the sharpest
startup minds and how they thought about problems.

What I found out was that the sharpest minds in startups and business ask
questions differently to help run their company.

Socrat allows you to discover questions from startup experts and influencers
to help solve your problems. These are insights from designers to marketers to
CEOs.

